# What’s the lowest MPG feasible to do ridesharing?



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I was just wondering due to seeing Dodge Chargers, Chrysler 300s and Nissan Armadas out in the streets with the Uber/Lyft stickers. What’s the lowest MPG that’s acceptable to do this? I’m just not sure how people can bother with this when they’re car gets 14 MPG.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm just not sure how people can bother with this when they're car gets 14 MPG.


They can't. They do it for about 2 or 3 weeks. That's about when the smart pills start to kick in.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> They can't. They do it for about 2 or 3 weeks. That's about when the smart pills start to kick in.


I've actually took an Uber with a guy who had a Chrsyler 300 with over 9K rides. The whole time he complainied about his 14 MPG and that he "couldn't figure it out". I let a big tip for him because I felt bad but people like him are still out there.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I had a passenger today tell me he was picked up at DFW in a Crown Victoria that he said looked like a police car you’d buy at auction. Sure enough, still had most of the additional switches, etc. I have seen a 4 door Jeep with oversized tires in the metroplex also. I don’t get it.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Im guilty. Probably get 20 if i go half a gear high.

But i love my car. Hate econo boxes. And wasnt going to buy a work car. I just keep swapping out parts on my only car.

But my car is japanese atleast.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I use a Grand Marquis, 16mpg so I only drive peak hours and DF trips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> I've actually took an Uber with a guy who had a Chrsyler 300 with over 9K rides. The whole time he complainied about his 14 MPG and that he "couldn't figure it out".


He forgot to take his smart pills.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> He forgot to take his smart pills.


I guess so, because he drives all the time. I had this driver twice. I could of had him a few more times too but I cancel when I see him. I just can't listen to more complaining from him but yet he's out there.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

You guys look at mpg too closely, you should be looking at operation costs. 
If someone goes out and buys a brand new prius that get 45mpg but has a $400 car payment and $150 insurance payment he's probably making less than the guy driving a 2005 suburban that gets 14 mpg but can drive xl. Car is paid for and insurance is probably cut in half. So his monthly car expense is $75 for insurance plus gas (maintenance and repair) compared to $550 (plus maintenance probably no repair costs)

Better yet is having a 2005 mini van that gets 22mpg like an odyssey or something that's paid for low insurance etc... 

Don't get too hung up on gas costs also maybe it's a person who owns that car and only does uber a few hours a week or something


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> You guys look at mpg too closely, you should be looking at operation costs.
> If someone goes out and buys a brand new prius that get 45mpg but has a $400 car payment and $150 insurance payment he's probably making less than the guy driving a 2005 suburban that gets 14 mpg but can drive xl. Car is paid for and insurance is probably cut in half. So his monthly car expense is $75 for insurance plus gas (maintenance and repair) compared to $550 (plus maintenance probably no repair costs)
> 
> Better yet is having a 2005 mini van that gets 22mpg like an odyssey or something that's paid for low insurance etc...
> ...


Totally. My van gets 18mpg. Yes it does XL but I have to take a lot of X trips also. I've run the numbers and if I were to buy a $10k Prius (plus tax), even with 50mpg, I would be making less due to loan payments, insurance, etc. Gas would have to be pushing $4/gal for it to even break even.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Totally. My van gets 18mpg. Yes it does XL but I have to take a lot of X trips also. I've run the numbers and if I were to buy a $10k Prius (plus tax), even with 50mpg, I would be making less due to loan payments, insurance, etc. Gas would have to be pushing $4/gal for it to even break even.


I've seen Priuses in under 5K in my area. It helps to have a 15 year limit here in NY.


----------

